#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Welke krachtstroom aansluiting?

## Da Burf

Beste mensen,
voor mijn bruiloften- en partijenbandje wil ik een krachtstroomverdeelblok aanschaffen (zo'n rubberen Admiral met afgezekerde 220 groepen lijkt me wel wat).
Kunnen jullie me vertellen welke aansluiting je 'het meeste' tegenkomt in horecagelegenheden oftewel welke versie ik het beste kan aanschaffen?
De 32A versie?
Hebben jullie nog tips?

----------


## ralph

Jazeker...
32A komt veel voor.
Je kan zelf altijd nog een 16CEE naar 32CEE verloopje maken, kom je ook uit de voeten met een kleiner formaat.
Groter formaat moeten ze van te voren even aan je doorgeven.
Dan kan je een verdeler van 63A naar 2*32A meenemen...daar moeten immers automaten tussen.

Als je toch aan de slag gaat met krachtstroom vergeet dan niet een duspel aan je toolcase toe te voegen en leer jezelf aan:
eerst meten, dan pas de stekker derin!
Ook al ben je gisteren nog op die locatie geweest.

Scheelt je een hoop ellende en je staat er versteld van wat er nog regelmatig verkeerd gaat met krachtstroom...

----------


## DJ.T

Wat ik me eigenlijk afvroeg, wat doe je nou als het toch verkeerd aangesloten is?
Inpakken en wegwezen of je verbruik zo veel mogelijk beperken en kijken hoe je uitkomt met losse groepen trekken?

----------


## oversound

Als we het over horeca hebben heb ik even een vraagje&gt;
Werk zelf in een hotel/restaurant en daar hebben we ook krachtstroom aansluiting voor bijvoorbeeld feesten enzo. Maar nu staat er op de aansluiting 32 A met 6 H erachter. Waar staat die 6 H voor?
Alvast bedankt,
Emiel

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> citaat:_Geplaatst door oversound_
> 
> Als we het over horeca hebben heb ik even een vraagje&gt;
> Werk zelf in een hotel/restaurant en daar hebben we ook krachtstroom aansluiting voor bijvoorbeeld feesten enzo. Maar nu staat er op de aansluiting 32 A met 6 H erachter. Waar staat die 6 H voor?
> Alvast bedankt,
> Emiel



Die 6H (6 uur) geeft de stand van de aardpen aan ten opzichte van de stootnok die op de behuizing zit.
Er is eigenlijk maar 1 soort gangbaar in Nederland maar er zijn dus stekers met een andere stand die daardoor niet in "normale" contactdozen passen. Dit is een vorm van beveiliging tegen verwisseling van diverse stekers, bv. omdat men een speciale toepassing heeft voor een bepaalde contactdoos.

Ik weet dat ze bestaan maar heb zelf nooit afwijkende modellen in mijn handen gehad. Ze zijn moeilijk verkrijgbaar, nooit uit voorraad.

----------


## Da Burf

Bedankt voor de reacties tot zover.
Nu is het zo dat we met de band ook uitkomen met 2x230 16A stroomgroepen. Wat zou een goede reden kunnen zijn om tóch met krachtstroom te gaan werken? 
De reden dat ik me orienteer is omdat sommige locaties het maar vreemd vinden dat we gewoon de wandcontactdozen gebruiken, hoewel niemand er ooit moeilijk over heeft gedaan. Zijn er duidelijke voor-/nadelen aan beide methodes (dus 230V versus krachtstroom)?

----------


## ralph

2Aart: tot nu toe alleen maar in de industrie (off-shore) tegen gekomen, inderdaad niet gangbaar, en daar zijn we beetje blij om[8D]

in reactie op:




> citaat:Wat ik me eigenlijk afvroeg, wat doe je nou als het toch verkeerd aangesloten is?
> Inpakken en wegwezen of je verbruik zo veel mogelijk beperken en kijken hoe je uitkomt met losse groepen trekken?



1. In ons geval heeft de klant in het contract aangegeven wat er voor stroom aansluiting(en) beschikbaar zijn.
Wij geven daarin wat nodig is en waarvan wij gebruik gaan maken.
Indien een 63A voor het licht benodigd en het blijkt een 32A te zijn, dan heeft de klant pech en krijgt hij minder lampjes, minder beschikbare prik=minder lampjes.

Om geruzie achteraf te voorkomen zeg ik dat zodra het opgemerkt wordt...dat voorkomt dat klant na het bouwen zegt, ja maar hier ligt de 63A hoor...[:0]

2. Als er helemaal geen krachtstroom is, en wel nodig anders kan bijv dimmerpack niet werken, dan dus geen dimmerpack...[:0][:0]
Dat kan dus betekenen geen show...Ik heb het nog niet meegemaakt!

3. Als ik met een drive-in boeking onderweg ben dan is onze show zo op te bouwen dat hij desnoods op 2x 230V kan draien, klant krijgt wederom wat minder...

next...




> citaat:Bedankt voor de reacties tot zover.
> 1. Nu is het zo dat we met de band ook uitkomen met 2x230 16A stroomgroepen.
> 2. Wat zou een goede reden kunnen zijn om tóch met krachtstroom te gaan werken? 
> 3. De reden dat ik me orienteer is omdat sommige locaties het maar vreemd vinden dat we gewoon de wandcontactdozen gebruiken, hoewel niemand er ooit moeilijk over heeft gedaan.
> 4. Zijn er duidelijke voor-/nadelen aan beide methodes (dus 230V versus krachtstroom)?



1. Kijk, daar hou ik van, een band die nadenkt voordat de stroomuitvalt..ik vindt jullie muziek nu al goed :Wink: 
2. Minder kabels trekken, duidelijkheid hoe je de fases belast
3. Die locaties hebben ws ook een tering hekel aan een irritante brom in de backline...alleen omdat de basgitarist die altijd al te laat op klus is weer eens in het dichtsbijzijnde niet geaarde stopcontact een stekker heeft gepropt...

Wandcontactdozen kunnen gedimnd zijn, das leuk bij soundchecken...als optreden begint wordt zaallicht gedimt en staat je backline stil[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
fasebelasting? is alles dezelfde groep? kortom...hoop vraagtekens en extra kans dat het niet klinkt zoals jij graag wil dat het klinkt...bromvrij
4. enige nadeel zou kunnen zijn dat er geen 380 op een locatie is...goed, dan kan je dus niet anders...
Grote voordeel is dus de bedrijfszekerheid, en snelle en vaste manier van werken..

Het geeft dus overzicht, ook met opbouwen.
je kan vanaf je krachtverdeler alvast 230breakouts leggen daar waar je ze nodig hebt op podium...

dus met 380 ook nog eens minder kabelzooi..

----------


## oversound

To Aart,
Bedankt voor de reactie.
Ben ook weer wat wijzer.
Groet,
Emiel

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Jazeker...
> 32A komt veel voor.
> Je kan zelf altijd nog een 16CEE naar 32CEE verloopje maken, kom je ook uit de voeten met een kleiner formaat.
> Groter formaat moeten ze van te voren even aan je doorgeven.
> Dan kan je een verdeler van 63A naar 2*32A meenemen...daar moeten immers automaten tussen.



Grotere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Geen probleem, omdat je verdeler toch niet meer kan trekken dan er door de kabels mag.
Kleinere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Levensgevaarlijk! stel je hebt een 16 A aansluiting en je zet er een 32 A verdeler op, dan kan je dus 2 keer zo veel vermogen door die 16 A aansluiting jagen, en vliegt de boel zo in de fik!

Tenminste.. zo denk ik erover.

----------


## DJ.T

Zolang je goed nadenkt bij wat je doet, je meters in de gaten houd (voor zover je die op je verdeler hebt) is er niets aan de hand. Je moet alleen ruim onder je grens gaan zitten om te zorgen dat het echt niet fout gaat, dan maar wat lampjes minder.

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:Grotere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Geen probleem, omdat je verdeler toch niet meer kan trekken dan er door de kabels mag.
> Kleinere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Levensgevaarlijk! stel je hebt een 16 A aansluiting en je zet er een 32 A verdeler op, dan kan je dus 2 keer zo veel vermogen door die 16 A aansluiting jagen, en vliegt de boel zo in de fik!
> 
> Tenminste.. zo denk ik erover.



Helaas verkeerd gedacht.

Als jij een 63A 3 fase WCD hebt dan betekend dit dat er (in het algemeen) 50A is afgezekerd in de groepen kast. Dat betekend dus dat als jij je WCD gaat belasten de zekering er pas uit knalt op het moment dat er 50A door je kabeltje loopt (5x 6/4mmq) wat maar is bedoelt voor 32A (algemeen 25A afgezekerd) 

Nu sluit je het aan op een 16A 3 fase WCD die is in de groepen kast afgezekerd met een 16A zekering. Als je nu je 16A WCD belast dan knalt de zekering er uit als je pas op de helft zit dan waar je bedrading op is bemeten nu kan er dus niets fout gaan. Als je van groot naar klein gaat heb je dit gevaar wel , helemaal als je doorlus blokken gebruikt (met dus een 32 stekker een 32A contra stekker en bijvoorbeeld 6x shuko. Ik heb hierdoor al regelmatig uitgefikte stekkers en aanelkaar gesmolte stekkers voorbij zien komen.

Dus van klein naar groot geen probleen
van groot naar klein (zonder zekeringen) FOUT !!!


M.V.G

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Grotere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Geen probleem, omdat je verdeler toch niet meer kan trekken dan er door de kabels mag.
> ...



In je verdeelkast zitten dan toch 6 zekeringen die er bij 16 A 230 V uitknallen. Hierdoor kan er door je verdeler en dus aanvoerkabel niet meer dan 32 A 3 fase lopen. Ik zie het probleem niet [?]





> citaat:
> Nu sluit je het aan op een 16A 3 fase WCD die is in de groepen kast afgezekerd met een 16A zekering. Als je nu je 16A WCD belast dan knalt de zekering er uit als je pas op de helft zit dan waar je bedrading op is bemeten nu kan er dus niets fout gaan. Als je van groot naar klein gaat heb je dit gevaar wel , helemaal als je doorlus blokken gebruikt (met dus een 32 stekker een 32A contra stekker en bijvoorbeeld 6x shuko. Ik heb hierdoor al regelmatig uitgefikte stekkers en aanelkaar gesmolte stekkers voorbij zien komen.



Maar nu ga je er dus vanuit dat er zekeringen in de groepenkast zitten. Bij 16 A is dit naar mijn weten altijd het geval. Maar bij 32 A en meer hoeven er geen zekeringen in de groepenkast te zitten (of zit ik er nu naast?)

----------


## som

je zit er naast.
[u]alles</u> wat een groepen kast verlaat is afgezekerd op een vermogen dat lager is dan de waarde op de connector vermeld.
en met de juiste kabeldikte erbij kan er tot aan daar alvast niets meer mis gaan.
de ellende komt pas bij een verloopje van 63 naar 32a en dan daar maar eindeloos op doorprikken, en dan praten we nog niet eens over kortsluitvastheid.

--&gt;en nu komt mac :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave

Ook bij 32A/63A/125A en groter dienen er zekeringen te zijn in de zekeringkast, waarvan de grootte is aangepast aan de bekabeling en het soort contactdoos. (Behalve misschien in Spanje, waar dit soort faciliteiten ook wel direct aan het net worden gekoppeld).
Zou een gevaarlijke boel worden als op een 32A CEE geen zekering zat, geheid dat de zooi dan in de hens staat bij een mooie kortsluiting.

Als je dus verlopen gaat verbruiken, zorg er dan voor dat stekkers, bekabeling en contrastekkers bemeten zijn op de waarde van de zekering in de meterkast. Dus van 63A naar 32A -&gt;TERUGZEKEREN!!

Edit: Som was me net ff voor

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Grotere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Geen probleem, omdat je verdeler toch niet meer kan trekken dan er door de kabels mag.
> Kleinere aansluiting dan je verdeler: Levensgevaarlijk! stel je hebt een 16 A aansluiting en je zet er een 32 A verdeler op, dan kan je dus 2 keer zo veel vermogen door die 16 A aansluiting jagen, en vliegt de boel zo in de fik!
> 
> Tenminste.. zo denk ik erover.



Ga jij eens heel snel een andere hobby zoeken voordat er doden vallen...

Een krachtstroomverdeler trekt geen stroom (als het goed is ten minste). Hij VERDEELT het alleen maar (wat een verassing!). 
De kabel die aan je blok hangt (dus voor de zekeringen(!!!)) moet dik genoeg zijn om een eventuele kortsluitstroom te kunnen verdragen totdat de automaat voor de krachtstroomaansluiting uitschakelt. Hetzelfde geldt voor de connectoren e.d.
Dus dat een 10^2 kabel gevaarlijk is als je deze gebruikt op een 16A aansluiting is pure onzin.

----------


## CyberNBD

Gister nogmaals bewezen dat als er een kracht aansluitingkje zit, en hij juist afgezekerd is je hem soms toch niet vol kan belasten: stonden in een strandtent, alles opgebouwd (6 fourbarretjes en stel maccen) kwamen dus toe met 32A, stoppenkast opgezocht, netjes vrije CEE 32A zoals aangegeven, inprikken en gaan.  Feestje tijdje bezig komt er iemand van de organisatie he de dj monitor doet het nimeer, kijk naar binenn maccen uit, ff verder kijken, hog ook herstart.  Bleek dat er een fase uitlag.  Meterkast kijken en ff verder meten, fase van het hele gebouw eruitgeknald (63A hoofdaansluiting).  Dan maar ff alles uit, hoofdschakelaar uit en stop vervangen (Loeiheet.. overbelasting dus), alles weer aan, keek es op de ampere meters in die kast, en idd.. 70-80A, stond netjes boven: MAX 60 [:I].
Oorzaak: was tegen etenstijd en de keuken was dus ff aangegaan, bende ovens, afwasmachines noem maar op.. tja dat trekt flink door.  Ben soms dan toch wel bij dat ik wat van elentriek afweet want die eigenaar snapte er werkelijk niks van (opmerkingen als: kan je niet de helft ofzo omprikken naar die 16A CEE groep wat ik bij het koffiezetapparaat heb want dat gebruik ik toch niet... hoezo verschil niet kennen tussen hoofdzekering en een groep [} :Smile: ])

----------


## Sietse

Ok, point taken. Wat ik heb ooit gelezen heb, heb ik denk onbewust wat verdraaid.. :Wink:

----------


## kokkie

Stroom is erg handig in ons vak, maar geen speelgoed! Dus als je niet weet wat je doet, ga er dan niet zelf aan schroeven en gebruik kant-en-klare verdeelkasten. 

Ik hoop dat de meesten hier denken: "wat een loze opmerking, dat snapt toch iedereen!", maar ik trof laatst weer iemand die serieus op zoek was naar een male-male en een female-female verloopje voor een 16A blauw CEE haspel omdat hij die verkeerd om had uitgerold. Dus je kan jezelf wel technicus noemen, maar dat betekent nog niet dat je stroom no-no af bent.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Stroom is erg handig in ons vak, maar geen speelgoed! Dus als je niet weet wat je doet, ga er dan niet zelf aan schroeven en gebruik kant-en-klare verdeelkasten. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat de meesten hier denken: "wat een loze opmerking, dat snapt toch iedereen!", maar ik trof laatst weer iemand die serieus op zoek was naar een male-male en een female-female verloopje voor een 16A blauw CEE haspel omdat hij die verkeerd om had uitgerold. Dus je kan jezelf wel technicus noemen, maar dat betekent nog niet dat je stroom no-no af bent.





I rest my case.

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi,

Ik heb door een professionele electricien een krachtverdeler laten bouwen. Op de foto kun je zien hoe het geworden is. We hebben als beveiling op elke fase een automaat B-karakter gezet. 

Ben benieuwd.. ruud

----------


## denkomieken

leuk als je krachtverdeler in orde is maar niet altijd die aansluiting in de zaal is juist. In Belgiëtoch dikwijls meegemaakt.

grtz

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

hier is de foto van de zelfgebouwde krachtstroom splitter van 2 berichten hierboven



ruud

----------


## Gast1401081

ff lekker doorseiken: 
*** zijn de lampjes ook gezekerd, achter of voor de automaten? (anders KAN daar de vollastkortsluitstroom gaan lopen, met alle gevolgen van dien.............
*** en zit er achter die blindplaten nog iets van een kastje, of is het op een andere manier aanrakingsveilig gemaakt???
*** Aardlek hoeft zeker niet meer in dit nieuwe concept???
*** welke zekering is er voor welke fase, en welk lampje hoort daarbij, en welke stopcontacten??  (codering...)

----------


## moderator

Plaatje van de binnenkant doet wonderen in dit geval, maar gebruiksklaar is het zoals het er nu bijstaat niet!

----------


## som

die zekering lijkt een 3fasen blokje te zijn.
dus bij elke storing alles uit?

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> die zekering lijkt een 3fasen blokje te zijn.
> dus bij elke storing alles uit?



zijn volgens mij drie losse modules, afzonderlijk schakelbaar...

----------


## jans

Ik zie een automaat die als hoofdschakelaar fungeert?
Zijn de overige contactdozen afzonderlijk beveiligd?
Mensen denk ook aan het vereffenen van niet actieve delen die als gevolg van een defect onder spanning kunnen komen te staan, rails aarden e.d.
Omdat, vooral onder hobbyisten, nogal eens gebruikte, gekregen automaten, worden gebruikt worden er, ik heb het al eens gezien, automaten met afwijkende karakteristieken gebruikt waardoor de kortsluitberekening anders wordt maar of daar rekening mee wordt
gehouden? Ok zijn dergelijke automaten vaak afgekeurd, vooral aardlekautomaten. Uitkijken dus.

Met andere woorden, indien geen kennis van zaken afblijven alstublieft voor de veiligheid van jezelf en anderen.

Het komt voor dat ik voor mij werk installaties of gedeeltes daarvan, gereedschappen en dergelijke,  keur en schrok echt hoeveel automaten er moesten worden afgekeurd. Bij navraag bij collega's die dit vaker doen bleek dat dit normaal is.
Het is dus raadzaam om je spulletjes elk jaar te laten keuren. Wij doen het in ieder geval wel.

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi moderator,

Waarom is hij niet gebuiksklaar?

ruud

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi Jans,

elke fase (2 stopcontacten) is afgezekerd met een automaat volgens B-karakteristiek, nieuw. Behalve het vereffenen van niet actieve delen, heb je nog andere adviezen? fase1= rack en stopcontact voor mengtafel (i.v.m. brom op dezelfde fase) fase2= band fase3= licht (par 64)

ruud

----------


## djsjoerd

Heb nog wat "leuks"meegemaakt afgelopen weekend wat goed past in dit onderwerp. 
Stonden 4 dagen te draaien in feesttent bij ons in het dorp.
Was 1 generator van 60 KVA voor het gehele feest, wat eigenlijk al aan de lichte kant was maar dat terzijde.
Eerste 2 dagen alles vlekkeloos verlopen, wij deden zowel draaien als PA voor artiesten etc en belichting.
Komt er zaterdag een band, die hadden maar 1 groep van 230 Volt nodig (hadden geen eigen licht). Ze prikten zelf wel in op de generator, daar was nog een 380 V 16 A uitgang vrij. Doen die mannen dara zo'n "berucht" verloopje in van 16 A 380 V naar 3 x 230 V contrastekker, wel bij iedereen bekend. Ze gebruikten maar 1 stekker, de anderen plakten ze een beetje af. Nu ging het zaterdag ineens keihard regenen, en het verloopje lag buiten dus in de regen. Ineens alles maar dan ook alles (op 2 noodlampjes na) uit, aardlek op generator eruit, best wel ff paniek natuurlijk. Toen zagen we pas wat de boosdoener was, dat ene verloopje (had ik 's middags nog niet gezien toen zij opbouwden).
Sta je wel mooi voor joker, de eerste artiesten waren net 2 minuten bezig op dat moment. Vervolgens maar gewoon op een paddestoel ingestoken, en de rest alles  goed gegaan. Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is bedenk goed waar je mee bezig bent als je niet veel van krachtstroom etc afweet. Nu studeer ik zelf HTS Elektro afstudeerrichting energie, maar er zijn er genoeg die maar iets doen zonder te weten wat de gevolgen zijn van die grapjes.
Heb die verloopjes trouwes ook al gezien dat ze er nog een verloopje naar 380 V 32A aanzetten, dan is het helemaal levensgevaarlijk. En is de vraag wat het eerder begeeft, de kabel die doorbrand (van 3 x 1,5 mm2) of de zekering van zeg 25 A die eruit gaat.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



bij de mijne is de nul meteen meeschakelbaar dat mis ik hier vandaar m'n conclusie.

----------


## Jozi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> je zit er naast.
> [u]alles</u> wat een groepen kast verlaat is afgezekerd op een vermogen dat lager is dan de waarde op de connector vermeld.
> en met de juiste kabeldikte erbij kan er tot aan daar alvast niets meer mis gaan.
> de ellende komt pas bij een verloopje van 63 naar 32a en dan daar maar eindeloos op doorprikken, en dan praten we nog niet eens over kortsluitvastheid.



En als je het goed doet zit er na die verloop van 63 naar 32 in je eigen verdeler / dimmers ZEKERINGEN, die ervoor zorgen dat je je eigen groepen niet overbelast. zodat je zowiezo niet meer kan gebruiken dan die 32A waarop je je installatie hebt berekend. en dan heb je gewoon mazzel dat er 63 aanwezig is.. weetje voor de volgende keer dat je meer licht mee kan nemen bijvoorbeeld, met extra dimmers uiteraard...

----------


## moderator

2ruud: zie de kritische kanttekeningen van ******** voor meer details, ik mis alleen een aardlek bijvoorbeeld, een fase aanduideling...
en meer details moet je mij niet vragen, niet voor doorgeleerd, ik bouw dat soort zaken niet..

----------


## jans

Uiteraard behoren de afgaande groepen te zijn beveiligd met een 30mA aardlekbeveiliging. Alles achter één aardlek is niet slim maar niet fout.
Lampjes die aangeven of je spanning aanwezig is is handig maar geen must, als je geen lampjes hebt ben je eerder geneigd te meten voor je je materiaal aansluit. En de lampjes moeten ook afzonderlijk beveiligd zijn zoals ******** al aangaf.
Als je lampjes inbouwd dan zou ik ook een paar panelmeters inbouwen zodat je ook je spanning en stroom af kunt lezen. Kun je ook zien wat de spannning doet als alles draait, want er zijn nog steeds installateurs die een 32A kracht wcd aansluiten op een 5x2,5mm2 die veel te lang is en op installtie is geknoopt die dit niet aan kunnen. 
@Ruud
Verdelen over de fasen is goed maar denk ook aan een gelijkmatige belasting.

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Jans: die gelijkmatige belasting he? Ik gebruik 1 fase voor par 64 (8 lampen) en de tweede voor versterkers en de derde voor mengtagel en band. Is de derde niet te laag belast? Ik heb iets gehoord over fase-verschuiving: wanneer treedt dit op.

ruud

----------


## Tiemen

Geen faseverschuiving, nulpuntsverschuiving. Dit treedt op bij een slecht of geen nulpunt (in de veronderstelling dat het voorliggende net star is). In normale situaties kan je dus erg asymmetrisch gaan belasten, en je spanning zal misschien een paar % veranderen, wat geen probleem is.

Toch nog even over alle kritiek hier : allemaal stoer en interessant dat jullie het allemaal beter weten, maar een aardlek heeft hier niets van doen, en als de metalen behuizing geaard is, dan zal dit bakje gewoon gekeurd worden (mits intern met juiste doorsnedes bekabeld, wat we niet kunnen zien. Dus ook voor de betweters : kalm blijven...

Ik zie trouwens niet als dat een 32 of 16A CEE is, maar indien 16, dan is al het commentaar hier al volledig overbodig...Dan hoeft daar niets van zekering tussen te zitten, en mogen die lampjes daar op hun gemak branden. Het commentaar ivm zekeren van lampjes moet me trouwens ook nog eens uitgelegd worden...De "vollastkortsluitstroom" (nieuwe term? bij kortsluiting wordt de 'last' immers verwaarloosd) zal afgezekerd zijn op 32 of 16A (afh van CEE), en die CEE moet afgezekerd zijn op die waarde, dus waar ligt dan de kans tot probleem?

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

he tiemen! Bedannkt he? Ik heb inderdaad geen aardlek gebruikt, omdat ik dan in 1 keer alles kwijt ben. Ik heb ook gehoord dat altijd de eerste aardlek er door gaat, en dat is in de meterkast. Dus twee achter elkaar is overbodig. Klopt dit?

ruud

----------


## Tiemen

Neen, das nog zo'n verkeerd gedacht... Aardlekken mogen een spreiding van hun waarde vertonen. Zet je 2 aardlekken in serie is het dus compleet NIET te voorspellen welke zal uitschakelen. De enige manier om selectiviteit (alleen bepaalde delen van de installatie afschakelen) te bereiken is met een S-differentieel. Die zijn specifiek om installaties selectief te maken. Anders heeft serie-aardlekken geen enkele zin (behalve meer geld uitgeven en kunnen zeggen dat je veel aardlekken hebt)

T

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

hmm... mooi zo! weer wat erbij geleerd. Dus als ik het goed heb, heb geen aardlek automaat nodig indien ik de behuizing geaard heb.

ruud

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> Toch nog even over alle kritiek hier : allemaal stoer en interessant dat jullie het allemaal beter weten, maar een aardlek heeft hier niets van doen, en als de metalen behuizing geaard is, dan zal dit bakje gewoon gekeurd worden (mits intern met juiste doorsnedes bekabeld, wat we niet kunnen zien. Dus ook voor de betweters : kalm blijven...
> 
> De "vollastkortsluitstroom" (nieuwe term? bij kortsluiting wordt de 'last' immers verwaarloosd) zal afgezekerd zijn op 32 of 16A (afh van CEE), en die CEE moet afgezekerd zijn op die waarde, dus waar ligt dan de kans tot probleem?



a [u]altijd</u> een aardlek, en omdat je niet weet of de kracht-voeding ge-aardlekt is moet deze dus dewoon in je rack.
b kortsluitstroom isiets groter dan de 16 A die iederenen vermoedt, haalt met gemak een ampere of 6000. Maar om dat een beetje duidelijk temaken heb ik die nieuwe term gehanteerd, (moest eigenlijk volle kortsluitstroom zijn ..maar alla)
c bij het verwisselen van de lampjes ( of een fijne kortsluiting daarin, bijv ) kan er dus een probleem ontstaan indien niet afgezekeerd. Moet trouwens het eerste lampje nog zien dat met 2,5 kwadraat bedraad is, maar dat terzijde.

dus ruud : ff aardlekkie erin, met een nette waarde ( de meeste krachtstopcontacten zitten op een 0,5 A diff, maar wij zien na al die kabels etc toch liever 30mA, een reden temeer om er dus een aardlek in te bouwen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ruud Wiggers_
> 
> he tiemen! Bedannkt he? Ik heb inderdaad geen aardlek gebruikt, omdat ik dan in 1 keer alles kwijt ben. Ik heb ook gehoord dat altijd de eerste aardlek er door gaat, en dat is in de meterkast. Dus twee achter elkaar is overbodig. Klopt dit?
> 
> ruud



je kunt ook per eindgroep aardlekken, natuurlijk (alamat bijv..)

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> a [u]altijd</u> een aardlek, en omdat je niet weet of de kracht-voeding ge-aardlekt is moet deze dus dewoon in je rack.



Er moet verplicht 1 aardlek vooraan in je installatie zitten (in België toch).




> citaat:
> b kortsluitstroom isiets groter dan de 16 A die iederenen vermoedt, haalt met gemak een ampere of 6000. Maar om dat een beetje duidelijk temaken heb ik die nieuwe term gehanteerd, (moest eigenlijk volle kortsluitstroom zijn ..maar alla)



Dat is de maximale kortsluitstroom (één van de meest lastige dingen om te bereken, zeker minimale kortsluitstroom van industriele installatie)





> citaat:
> c bij het verwisselen van de lampjes ( of een fijne kortsluiting daarin, bijv ) kan er dus een probleem ontstaan indien niet afgezekeerd. Moet trouwens het eerste lampje nog zien dat met 2,5 kwadraat bedraad is, maar dat terzijde.



Inderdaad, als je lampje niet met 2,5mm² bekabeld is heb je een probleem, anders hoeven ze (bij 16A CEE) niet gezekerd te zijn)





> citaat: ( de meeste krachtstopcontacten zitten op een 0,5 A diff, maar wij zien na al die kabels etc toch liever 30mA, een reden temeer om er dus een aardlek in te bouwen.



Ik weet niet hoe de wetgeving in Nederland is, maar in België moet een huishoudinstallatie een diff van 300mA vooraan zitten hebben (eventueel bij een slechte aardingsweerstand 30). En toch is al dat differentieel gedoe volledig overbodig (zoals het in België verplicht is om én een diff van 300mA begin installatie te hebben, én nog eens afzonderlijk 30mA voor bepaalde zones, hoewel je evengoed 1 differentieel van 30mA begin installatie zou kunnen steken, toevallig dat producenten van deze toestellen in de commissies zitten waar zo'n dingen beslist worden)

Ik haalde dit alles gewoon even aan om duidelijk te maken dat je niet moet commentaar geven gewoon om commentaar te geven. Ik weet ook wel dat mensen als Mac weten waarover ze spreken...

T

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Op verzoek hier een pic van de achterkant



ruud

----------


## john1968

Waarom zijn de metalen delen niet geaard?

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Dat ga ik laten doen, na de reacties op dit forum

ruud

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Kijk ik nou niet goed, of zitten er geen zekeringen in die kist? De verdeling had overigens veel mooier en properder geweest als je dit direct op je zekeringen had verdeeld. De kist is 2U zeker? Kan je hier ook eens een foto van posten? Heb nog nooit een kist gemaakt van 2U, maar bij 3U past alles maar net met de normale onderdelen.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jozi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



en dat stukje tussen de 63a en je eigen verdeler?
dus; kastje met 25a automaatje, meter of 2 10mm2 met 63a plug, en een 32a fem deel :Wink:

----------


## kokkie

@ruud: Is je krachtverdeel 32A of 16A in?
Als die 16A in is en je hebt 16A automaten gebruikt is je installatie niet selectief en kan de zekering in de meterkast er alsnog eerder uitspringen dan die op je rack en als dat het geval is wordt je keten van storing zoeken langer, plus dat je voor niks 3 automaten hebt gekocht die toch best prijzig zijn.
Als je krachtverdeling 32A in is lijkt het mij dat de bekabeling tussen het chassisdeel en de automaten te dun is. Het ziet er in mijn ogen namelijk uit als 2,5mm2

Verder ziet het er wel goed uit, al had ik de afwerking zelf iets 'strakker' gedaan en ik zou nog even de aarde met de beide platen doorverbinden.

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi kokkie,

Bedankt voor je reactie! Maar de installatie is 16 A en de kabels 2,5 mm2. Verder heb ik dus ook 16A automaten met B-kararkter. Je bent de eerste met deze reactie, maar stel dat je gelijk hebt: hoe kan ik het het beste aanpassen?

ruud

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ruud Wiggers_
> 
> Jans: die gelijkmatige belasting he? Ik gebruik 1 fase voor par 64 (8 lampen) en de tweede voor versterkers en de derde voor mengtagel en band. Is de derde niet te laag belast? Ik heb iets gehoord over fase-verschuiving: wanneer treedt dit op.
> 
> ruud



Waar ik eigenlijk op doelde is dat je je niet te veel moet kijken naar wat je voor spullen over de fasen verdeeld maar dat je ook moet letten op het maximaal vermogen wat je per fase aansluit.
Zoals al eerder genoemd heeft faseverschuiving hier niets mee temaken mits er problemen zijn met de nul.

Ik zou er ook nog een hoofdschakelaar inbouwen, is bij een 3 fasen onderverdeler verplicht, want ik zie dat de automaten rechtstreeks vanaf de contactstop zijn gevoed? Kun er direct een aardlek inzetten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Thx, Tiemen, maar dat is mijn vak dan ook.

a  Horeca bedrijf : 3 x 125 A binnen, opgedeeld in diverse zones, met verschillende doeleinden : verschillende aardingen, en aardweerstanden , en dan moet het bandje ook nog eens een kracht-wcd. Ben er van overtuigd dat niet alle zalen dat goed voor elkaar hebben met een lage aardweerstand, en een bijpassende aardlek op die wcd. Verder is niks meer standaard, dus op die kracht-wcd komt ook wel eens een verlengkabel voor het midzomernacht-Buitenfeestje, en daar gaat je aardweerstand, en dus je bijbehorende aardlek. Vandaar : altijd zelf meenemen, dan hoef je alleen maar amperes uit de muur te trekken, en de veiligheden daarna heb je zelf. (nog afgezien van het boerenschuurfeest, waar de kracht uit de stal van de buurman komt, 500 meter verderop....)

b lekker aanraakveilig gebouwd, Ruud, stel je voor dat je ff een versterkerplug opnieuw wilt inpluggen, zit je toch met je blote vingers bij de blote hoofdstroom! En omdat je er zo fijn bijkunt ligt je andere hand als steuntje op een alu-deel van de installatie. Dan komt er echt wel meer dan die 30mA door je beide armen, en dus door je hartstreek. En daar reageert je hart op door te fibrilleren, (pavlov-reaktie!), maar de ambulance reageert daar weer heel anders op...

----------


## kokkie

Hoi Ruud, 

Het selektief maken van een installatie doe je door iedere keer 2 stappen kleiner te gaan in de gebruikte automaten/smeltveiligheden. In een huisinstallatie in Nederland is het normaal gesproken een hoofdzekering/gemeentezekering van 25A en dan slaan we 20A over en gebruiken we dus 16A voor de beveiliging van de groepen.
Uitgaande van jou aansluiting van 16A zou je dus 10A overslaan en naar 6A zekeringen toe moeten gaan. Dat lijkt me geen optie, wordt op campings wel gebruikt, maar jou parren gaan wel ff meer trekken. 
Persoonlijk zou ik kiezen voor een upgrade naar 3x32A in, dat kom ik namelijk ook vaker tegen dan 3x16A. Nieuw chassisdeel en de bekabeling tussen chassisdeel en automaten vervangen door 6mm2. Verder nog een verloopje maken van 3x16 naar 3x32 voor de keren dat je het toch echt met 3x16 moet gaan doen en misschien het duurste, een 32A kabel aanschaffen ter vervanging van je oude 16. Voordeel is ook, dat als je doorgroeit je deze krachtverdeel mooi kunt uitbereiden met nog 3 automaten zodat alle wcd aparte groepen worden. 
Helaas werkt deze oplossing natuurlijk niet als je eigenlijk alleen maar 3x16 aansluitingen tegenkomt, dan blijft het een gok welke automaat (in de meterkast of op jou krachtverdeel) er het eerste uitspringt bij een fout of overbelasting.

@Mac (off-topic)
De Pavlov reactie was toch iets anders?
Als een hond zijn bak met eten krijgt, loopt het water hem in de mond.
Als je nu altijd als hij zijn eten krijgt een belletje laat rinkelen, zal de hond na verloop van tijd als hij dat belletje hoort, het water bij hem in de mond lopen.
Dat was volgens mij de Pavlov reactie, of ben ik nu echt helemaal gek geworden?

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Hoi Ruud, 
> 
> 
> @Mac (off-topic)
> De Pavlov reactie was toch iets anders?
> Als een hond zijn bak met eten krijgt, loopt het water hem in de mond.
> Als je nu altijd als hij zijn eten krijgt een belletje laat rinkelen, zal de hond na verloop van tijd als hij dat belletje hoort, het water bij hem in de mond lopen.
> Dat was volgens mij de Pavlov reactie, of ben ik nu echt helemaal gek geworden?



was een Herman Finkers-citaat...gientje

----------


## moderator

slot door mod....uitleg lijkt mij overbodig[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------

